# Why Does My Weed Wacker Stall Out In The Run Position



## captainrichhill (May 4, 2010)

It may be too lean. It sounds like it will run on choke but dies when you select "run" (non-choke) position. Is that correct? If so the choke enrichens the fuel air mixture by limiting the air (increasing the fuel/air ratio). If you can get to the mixture needles(screws) try turning the mixture screw counter-clockwise(out) to enrichen the mixture. Only go a little at a time 1/4 turn. Keep trying different settings until it will run on "run" position. 
PS Keep track of your turns so you can always get back to where you started. It shouldn't take more then 1/2-3/4 turn to get it where you need it unless someone else has messed with it since it ran from the factory.
If that doesn't work then I would check for a leak in the intake system.(under the carb there should be a gasket that could have failed):thumbsup:


----------



## Jasnall (May 18, 2010)

definitely what he said ^. I had the same problem with my blower, does it make like a " BAHW BAHW" sound when you try to rev it? You just need to adjust the screws he talked about to give it more fuel. Also mine won't run on no choke until it's pretty warmed up.


----------

